# Musical Theory Instructor and Guide



## WarmWater

I have a great interest in classical music, and have conceived musical ideas which would come to my mind almost as an afflulatus. But I failed miserably when I tried to express and fully develop these ideas. It is then that I realized that I lacked some knowledge, and thus acquired the following e-books: Elementary Harmony — Theory and Practice by Robert Ottman; Advanced Harmony — Theory and Practice by Robert Ottman, a continuation of the first book; Fundamentals of Musical Composition by Arnold Schoenberg; Counterpoint Based on Eighteenth-Century Practice by Kent Kennan; and Exercises in Melody Writing by Percy Goetschius. I figured that with me studying these books on my own, I can never fail so miserably again. I was wrong. My melodies' direction are not too clear for my liking, and I am not as fluent in harmony as I would like to be. In short, I cannot express my musical ideas as fully as I would like. 

Going through the chapters of some of these books, I realized that I need an instructor, a guide, who would oversee my performance and progress as I learn the lessons contained in the foregoing books. 

Now, the problem is that I do not have the means to attend a music school, where I would have such a person. So, I was wondering if there is, by any chance, a person or website where I could have such a person help me in such a manner virtually without price? Please help me out.


----------



## Pugg

WarmWater said:


> I have a great interest in classical music, and have conceived musical ideas which would come to my mind almost as an afflulatus. But I failed miserably when I tried to express and fully develop these ideas. It is then that I realized that I lacked some knowledge, and thus acquired the following e-books: Elementary Harmony - Theory and Practice by Robert Ottman; Advanced Harmony - Theory and Practice by Robert Ottman, a continuation of the first book; Fundamentals of Musical Composition by Arnold Schoenberg; Counterpoint Based on Eighteenth-Century Practice by Kent Kennan; and Exercises in Melody Writing by Percy Goetschius. I figured that with me studying these books on my own, I can never fail so miserably again. I was wrong. My melodies' direction are not too clear for my liking, and I am not as fluent in harmony as I would like to be. In short, I cannot express my musical ideas as fully as I would like.
> 
> Going through the chapters of some of these books, I realized that I need an instructor, a guide, who would oversee my performance and progress as I learn the lessons contained in the foregoing books.
> 
> Now, the problem is that I do not have the means to attend a music school, where I would have such a person. So, I was wondering if there is, by any chance, a person or website where I could have such a person help me in such a manner virtually without price? Please help me out.


Perhaps it's a idea to add your neck of the woods? s
I do mean someone in your country will be much more convenient seeing we all in different time zones.


----------



## WarmWater

Pugg said:


> Perhaps it's a idea to add your neck of the woods? s
> I do mean someone in your country will be much more convenient seeing we all in different time zones.


I am unable to add that as I am presented with a "...you do not have permission to access this page" every time I try to edit my profile. I'm still trying to figure out what the problem is.

Besides, I thought that the difference in timezones is an obstacle which can be worked around.


----------



## Mahlerian

WarmWater said:


> I am unable to add that as I am presented with a "...you do not have permission to access this page" every time I try to edit my profile. I'm still trying to figure out what the problem is.
> 
> Besides, I thought that the difference in timezones is an obstacle which can be worked around.


You have to have at least 10 substantial posts (not in the Community Forum) in order to have the privileges of a regular member, including editing your profile. The main reason for this is to prevent spammers from having a platform.


----------



## QuietGuy

There are lots of Music Theory videos on youtube. Search for "Music Theory" within youtube. It's one place to start.

Good luck.


----------



## WarmWater

Mahlerian said:


> You have to have at least 10 substantial posts (not in the Community Forum) in order to have the privileges of a regular member, including editing your profile. The main reason for this is to prevent spammers from having a platform.


Oh, I was not aware of that. Thank you.


----------



## WarmWater

QuietGuy said:


> There are lots of Music Theory videos on youtube. Search for "Music Theory" within youtube. It's one place to start.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the reply. I do have a knowledge of music theory, but it seems that I cannot satisfactorily apply this knowledge to my own original compositions. What I am looking for is a mentor.


----------



## millionrainbows

WarmWater said:


> ...I do have a knowledge of music theory, but it seems that I cannot satisfactorily apply this knowledge to my own original compositions. What I am looking for is a mentor.


Here is some advice:

Learn to play an instrument, preferably the piano.

Learn to make music on the instrument, by playing it.

Learn to play and make music by yourself first, before playing with others, or while.

Learn all the note names, and be able to find them on your instrument, especially if you are a guitarist.

Learn all the intervals, and be able to name them quickly, just by hearing them.

Know that there is a half-step between E-F and B-C. Learn that this is because of the diatonic 7-note scale and the layout of the keyboard.

Now learn all the key signatures and all the flats and sharps in them.


----------



## WarmWater

millionrainbows said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> Learn to play an instrument, preferably the piano.
> 
> Learn to make music on the instrument, by playing it.
> 
> Learn to play and make music by yourself first, before playing with others, or while.
> 
> Learn all the note names, and be able to find them on your instrument, especially if you are a guitarist.
> 
> Learn all the intervals, and be able to name them quickly, just by hearing them.
> 
> Know that there is a half-step between E-F and B-C. Learn that this is because of the diatonic 7-note scale and the layout of the keyboard.
> 
> Now learn all the key signatures and all the flats and sharps in them.


Thank you very much, I'll follow your valuable advice.

I have already done all that you have advised me to do, except that I don't really play the piano, I just know how to play the scale - the rudiments. The only instrument that I can play is the recorder. I also can't quickly recognize and name the intervals by hearing them, I'm slow.


----------



## Mahlerian

WarmWater said:


> Thank you very much, I'll follow your valuable advice.
> 
> I have already done all that you have advised me to do, except that I don't really play the piano, I just know how to play the scale - the rudiments. The only instrument that I can play is the recorder. I also can't quickly recognize and name the intervals by hearing them, I'm slow.


There are a number of ear training tools available online. Here's one for intervals:

http://www.musictheory.net/exercises/ear-interval


----------

